# Free 20x1.75-2 (20x1&1/4) Schraeder valve inner tubes



## Crackle (1 Mar 2011)

I no longer have the bike they go in so they're just kicking around. Free to a good home


----------



## Panter (1 Mar 2011)

Ooooh please, if you don't mind posting? (Obviously I'll pay)
They're perfect for getto tubeless conversions on the mtb


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2011)

PM me your address and I'll get them off. Don't worry about the postage, I'll add it to my good karma bank  

Edit. You did see they're 20" (I don't know what a getto conversion is)


----------



## Panter (2 Mar 2011)

That's very good of you, thank you





The Getto conversion is where you stretch a 20" tube around a 26" rim, and seal the tyre to that with no actual inner tube.
You then add sealing solution to the tyre, inflate it and there you go, tubeless tyres and no more punctures, ever


----------



## Panter (6 Mar 2011)

Arrived safe & sound yesterday, thanks again, it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Crackle (6 Mar 2011)

Good, good. I'm intrigued by this technique of yours. Need to look it up to see how it works.


----------



## Panter (7 Mar 2011)

There you go Sir, apologies for the state of my greenhouse


----------



## Crackle (7 Mar 2011)

That's very clever but do you get any real advantage to it? Surely you still get punctures and all that sealant must make the wheel heavier? That and the fact you have to use a vulcanising kit if you do get a puncture.


----------



## Panter (7 Mar 2011)

I haven't had a puncture at all since using this system. Not a single one, ever, and that's with the local riding which is very thorny.
In actual fact, I'm sure the tyres puncture constantly but they just reseal and you don't know anything about it.
Weight wise, there's no advantage, they wheels are a little heavier (probably very little difference it reality as you save weight on the reduced amount of innertube rubber) but the puncture proofing is just so worth it in my opinion. The rear High Roller is worn now, and needs replacing very soon, it's never been off the bike before!

Another advantage is that you can run at lower tyre pressures, without the risk of snakebites. But, being a more, ahem, portly rider, I never drop particularly low anyway but it's nice to have the option when it's very muddy.

As I say though, defeating the fairly is the real advantage as I used to get a puncture at least every other ride and two in one session was far from unusual.

Some people don't like the getto tubeless system, and have trouble with burping (just like as it sounds, under heavy impact air can leak rapidly from the seal) but I've never had any issues with that.
When I finally upgrade the wheels, I will go for "proper" tubeless rims but in the meantime I love my getto system!

Regarding puncture repair, I do have a proper tubeless repair system which I've obviously never used although it does look a bit of a faff. If I ever did rip the sidewall or ended up with a large tear in the tyre, I'd just pop a tube in (and boot if required) out on the trail and then replace it with a new tyre.


----------

